# Robson Interior R34 GT-R



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So good friends at Robson Japan are redoing the R34 interior on the Bayside Blue R34

some stuff not shown as its literally in progress to be done, now the parts have arrived with them. should smarten up the interior alot.

Headliner, Sun visors, rear seats, door cards (front and rear)

Front seats (new recaros on order) being stripped down for re-leather

Steering wheel, center console arm rest etc

handbrake (new one sourced even tho its discontinued) new shift boots (e-brake / shifter)

MFD cover, spinkles of carbon

Going to look awesome !

materials used, Nappa leather, Alcantra and dark grey stitch


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rear Seats now done

50% there with everything now. 

waiting on oem parts and Recaro


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing it fitted, should help update the interior


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wont be for a while. Got alot and i mean alot of bits arriving and the car itself shortly

Agreed will update the interior


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Few more of work going on today


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lots more going on but quick pic of the visors


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ordered new Recaros, then they were transformed


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I love their stuff I have to say, very nice.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Got to dig deep tho

also got some other 1 off pieces for this 34

should be ready to ship in a couple of weeks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing work by Robson as always. Hope they had a European branch.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No they only have 1 branch in Tokyo.

The other items (or some of them) are on this thread. The rest are being made.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Bloody love my Robson interior. They are the only people to trust for these cars


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Few updates this morning 

the recaro is what they look like new pre make over


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

seats look amazing, not so convinced by the steering wheel


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks. Steering wheel is same as in my 34.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It is just a preference thing, for me the carbon is too shiny, I'd prefer it matt - but each to their own, no doubting the quality of the work.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Seats look amazing. Steering wheel is bit thick though perhaps the photo makes it seem like that.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can select the preference on the style , thickness , design , stitch type , thread type etc 

obviously had to buy all the34 parts to start with - everything was new bar the wheel as nismo removed it from sale a week before, so went used


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Quality of the work looks absolutely top class


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Few of the interior bits , won’t post everything


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all done


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> Nice.


My friend saw his 34 for the first time yesterday, was really excited about it.

its all starting to come together now.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why not cover the original seats? Just wondering.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Because we could not find any reasonable seats in Japan, so these were similar design 

the cars here and was on route so was not an option to ship them back n forth


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just to keep this all in one post

seats captured in today’s upload by TK. Huge thanks to good friends there & Robson on the transformation


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Also purchased late last night. Nearly all parts assembled


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

i think possibly my favourite bonnet for the r34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The R tune on mine has been perfect for over 10 years (it was one of the ones from the first batch)

there is a 12-18month lead time currently.

The blue 34 will be transformed with all the parts. Engine is the next stage


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

There is only 2.5-3 months waiting at Rhdjapan for the bonnet. Just ordered mine.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That’s because id assume they have a batch on order and have an eta 

omori confirmed its 12 months last summer. The odd one arrives which happened on sat but they have chronic lead times on aero & non catalogue items 

enjoy your bonnet


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oem diffuser & v spec tri bracing ordered


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

R tune Bonnet


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The entire Nismo Catalogue is ordered so more to come


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New led rear lights


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

carbon interior items from Robson Japan. Based on new OEM R34 items purchased then processed by Robson.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rails, lights ; sun visors etc


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Loving the seats , hope to see some fitted pics soon.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Will be late august when the cars repaint is complete


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pretty parts. Makes me want to spend LOL.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not seen anything yet ;-)

DHL "out for delivery" notes continue to come in


----------

